# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الجمعة 6/9/2013م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ربـيْ إنّها الجّمـعَةْ . .[] وًٍ الجمعة مـِن خير الأيام عندك ... [] فـاكتَب لـنا الخّيرَ فيـھا ۆ أسّعِدْ فيھا قّلوبَنا . . [] رّبـيْ إنّ لَكْ عّبـادٌا ينَتظّرونَ فرجا قَريباً . . فـبشّرهمْ . . [] ۆ عّبادٌا يَسألـونَكْ شفاءً فـعّافـِهّمْ . .ۆ عّبادٌا يّرجونَ رحّمَتكَ فـارّحَمهّمْ . .[] ۆ عّبادٌا يّرجونَ منْكَ تَحقيق أماني فلا تخْذلهم... [] امييييييين




*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الإتحاد العام يؤكد قيام ديربي الممتاز في موعده ويكون لجنة منظمة له برئاسة طارق عطا

أكد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قيام مباراة القمة بين المريخ والهلال ضمن مباريات الإسبوع الرابع لدوري سوداني الممتاز في موعدها الثامنة مساء بإستاد المريخ بأم درمان في موعدها الخميس الموافق الثاني عشر من سبتمبر الجاري وتم تكوين لجنة منظمة للمباراة برئاسة الأستاذ طارق عطا صالح نائب السكرتير العام وستعقد اللجنة أول إجتماع لها يوم الإثنين المقبل الساعة الثانية ظهراً بقاعة محمد الشيخ مدني للمؤتمرات بالمقر الرئيس للإتحاد بالخرطوم (2) تناقش من خلاله الترتيبات الإدارية والتنظيمية والفنية للمباراة.
من جهته أوضح الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد نائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة بأنهم ملتزمون بقرار مجلس الإدارة في إجتماعه الأول بتأريخ 27 أغسطس الماضي والذي قرر وشدد على الإلتزام بالبرمجة الصادرة حسب ما أسفرت عنه القرعة.




*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ: ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍ

************** 
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺮﺍﻟﺴﻬﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻣﻦﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
                                                                        ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ سينضمون ﻟﻨﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺮﺩود ﺳﻠﺒﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻄﻲﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻗﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ
ﻟﻌﺸﺮﺓ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺗﺤﺪﻱﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻛﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ وﻫﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ
ﻟﻼﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﺸﻘﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ
ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﻟﻪ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺧﺎﺻﺔﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻮدة ﺛﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻟﻼﺷﺮﺍﻑ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ سعيد ﺑﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ
ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
ﻭﻭﺟﻮﺩﻫﻤﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻧﻮﻥ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﻭ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﺛﺮﺍ ﻓﻌﺎﻻ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﻓﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ ﺑﻨﺠﺎﺡ.


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بهــــــــــــدوء
علم الدين هاشم

كروجر والبداية الصعبة !
مواجهة الهلال هى البداية الحقيقية للمدرب الالمانى كروجر مع المريخ بعدما ضرب الاتحاد العام بطلب الشركة الراعية فى تاجيل القمة بعرض الحائط وفرض عليها اقامة المباراة فى موعدها المحدد فى العاشر من الشهر الجارى بحجة التزامه بقرار مجلس الادارة الذى يقضى – كما قال رئيس الاتحاد – بعدم تأجيل اى مباراة مهما كانت الدواعى والالتزام بجدول المباريات كما صدر عن اللجنة المنظمة ,, وبغض النظر عن هذا ( الكلام الكبير ) الذى نسمعه لاول مرة من قادة الاتحاد العام فان المهمة ليست سهلة بالنسبة للمدرب كروجر فى ان تكون بداية اشرافه على الفريق هى مواجهة الهلال فى مباراة كما نعلم تمثل ( معركة مصيرية ) للمريخ فى الحصول على لقب الدورى فى ظل تميزه بفارق الخمسة نقاط التى تعزز من صدارته حاليا .
المدرب الالمانى استشعر اهمية وصعوبة البداية الحقيقية وهو يقول بان الاعداد لمباراة القمة فى فترة تقل عن العشرة ايام تعد مهمة صعبة خاصة وانه سيفقد خمسة من العناصر الاساسية التى انضمت لتمارين المنتخب ولن تشارك فى تدريبات الفريق الا قبل ثلاثة ايام من موعد مباراة القمة ,, قصدت من وراء هذه المقدمة للتأكيد بان اى مدرب غير كروجر ربما ( تملص ) من المسؤولية ورمي بها على مساعده حتى لايجد نفسه فى مواجهة الجماهير او محل هجوم اعلامى اذا لم يحقق الفريق النتيجة الايجابية التى تختصر على المريخ طريق الوصول لمنصة التتويج ,, ولكن لان كروجر لديه تجربة سابقة مع المريخ فى مباريات القمة ويعرف كيف ينتقى عناصر التشكيلة وكيف يحقق الفوز فيها فقد فضل ان يتحمل المسؤولية الكاملة دون تردد او خوف , الا ان ذلك لايعنى بانه سيكون ( المسؤول الاول والاخير عن المباراة ) فهو كما قال لايحمل عصا سحرية وبالتالى لايمكنه ان يرتقى باداء بعض اللاعبين الذين ابتلى بهم المريخ ولا امل فى ان يطوروا من مستوى ادائهم الفنى ولازالوا يمثلون عبئا ثقيلاعلى الفريق وصداعا دائما فى رأس اى مدرب يتعاقد معه النادى ,, ولا اظننى فى حاجة للتعريف بهؤلاء اللاعبين من انصاف الموهوبين واشباه المحترفين بعدما نالوا الكثير من المريخ ولم يقدموا ربع مايحصلون عليه من حوافز وامتيازات ,, ولكن العزاء فى ان وجود المدرب كروجر سيكون عاملا مساعدا فى ابعاد كل المتقاعسين ويكفى دليلا على ذلك قراره الاخير الذى قضى بابعاد ثلاثة لاعبين من القائمة الحمراء التى سافر بها الى كادوقلى ويمكن ان يتكرر ذلك فى المباريات القادمة مما يبشر بعودة الانضباط الحقيقى للمريخ وعودة الروح والجدية للاداء داخل الملعب وذلك بالاعتماد على الاكثر جاهزية وانضباطا .
لجنة التسيير لم تتردد هى الاخرى فى دعم كروجر وتهيئة الاجواء له من كل النواحى حتى يستطيع ان يعمل ويصحح بعيدا عن اى تدخلات جانبية وذلك بموافقتها الفورية بالاستغناء عن ثلاثة عناصر فى الجهاز الفنى هم الكابتن خالد احمد المصطفى الذى نحترمه ونقدر تاريخه كلاعب ومدرب وادارى واخلاصه ووفائه الذى لم يكن محل شك فى يوم من الايام كما شمل قرار الاستغناء المعد البدنى التونسى السافى ومدرب حراس المرمى هشام السيد مقابل تعيين الالمانى كاستن ليتولى مهمة المعد البدنى وتدريب حراس المرمى , هذا القرار يؤكد مدى حجم الدعم الذى وجده وسيجده كروجر وهى خطوة تحسب للجنة التسيير رغم انها لن تنجو من الهمز واللمز من جانب الذين قد تتضرر مصالحهم من وراء هذه القرارات الادارية التى غابت طويلا عن ساحة العمل الادارى بالنادى ولكن لايهم ذلك طالما ان الهدف الاساسي هو خدمة النادى ودعم مشوار الفريق حتى يستعيد حصد الالقاب فى موسمه الحالي .
دعم لجنة التسيير للمدرب الالمانى لن يكون كافيا اذا لم يجد الدعم المعنوى من الجماهير التى نتمنى ان تقف الى جانب كروجر وان لاتحاسبه على مباراة القمة فقط اذا جاءت نتيجة المباراة على غير ماتحب وتشتهى – لاقدر الله – فكل شيىء وارد فى كرة القدم طالما ان المريخ عجز فى الفوز على هلال الجبال رغم فارق الامكانيات والخبرة والاعداد ,,, اصبروا على كروجر وامنحوه الفرصة الكاملة حتى يجتاز المريخ مطبات الدورى الممتاز ,, وجمعه مباركه .


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الزعيم يتمرن امس
 ﺍﺟﺮﻯ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ الكرة بنادى ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﺎ ﻧﺎﺟﺤﺎ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﻼﻗﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻤﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ
ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻪ 25 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻭﻗﺪ
ﻗﺪﻡ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﻩ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺷﺮﺡ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻭﻗﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻫﻤﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺷﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻯ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﺘﺎﺭ ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ
ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻬﻮﺩ ﺛﻢ ﺑﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﻳﻦ ﻭﻋﻤﻞ ﻛﺮوﺟﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻻﺧﻄﺎﺀ
ﺑﺼﻮﺭﻩ ﻓﻮﺭﻳﻪ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺟﺎﺩ ﻭﻗﻮﻯ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺨﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ
ﻟﻠﺮﺍﺣﻪ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻏﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻨﻀﻤﻮﺍ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻘﻔﻮﻝ ﺗﺎﻫﺒﺎ ﻟﺨﻮﺽ ﻗﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻰ ﻋﺸﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻯ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*احمد الباشا :مباراة القمة عادية ولا تفريط في نقاطها
ولا اتضجر لتبديلي


قال لاعب وسط المريخ احمد الباشا :- ان مباراة القمة عادية وانهم لن يفرطوا فيها
على الاطلاق مبينا ان المريخ سيقدم مواجهة قوية على ملعبه وقال في
تصريحات للصدي بان التسرع والتفكير في الفوز كان سببا في التعادل امام هلال الجبال
وقال ان تذبذب مستواه ليس له
علاقة باستبداله وقال انني لم اتضجرعلى تبديلي مطلقا 
وسوف اساند المنتخب امام ليسوتو من داخل الاستاد.


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﻋـــــــــــﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ



* ﺁﺧﺮ ﻛﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﻫﺎ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ
* ﺇﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﺃﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﻳﻘﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺣﺘﻰ 27
ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﻟﻦ ﻧﻔﺮﻁ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ
* ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﻣﻘﻔﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻴﺔ...
ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻓﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ
* ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺗﺄﻫﺒﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﺑﺎﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻭﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ
* ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺮ: ﺍﻹﺗﻔﺎﻗﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ
* ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺒﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻷﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ
* ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻳﻨﻄﻠﻖ ﻣﻄﻠﻊ ﺇﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
*********


* ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ : ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﺟﻴﻞ
ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ
* ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﺿﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﺻﺎﺭﻣﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﻭﻳﻄﻞ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ...
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﻠﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﻭﻣﺎﺯﺩﺍ ﻳﺴﺘﺒﻌﺪ ﻋﺠﺐ
ﻭﻳﺴﺘﺪﻋﻲ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
* ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻌﺴﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻹﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ
ﺍﻹﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ
* ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﺔ ﺗﺰﻭﺭ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺸﻴﺪ ﺑﺈﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ
ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ
* ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ : ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺭﻓﺾ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*

اسامة عطا المنان :عدم تاجيل القمة يمثل التزاما بقرارات الاتحاد العام

قال امين خزينة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم للزعيم بان عدم تاجيل مباراة القمة يمثل التزاما بقرارات الاتحاد العام التي رفضت تاجيل أي مواجهة في بطولة الممتاز وقال انهم رفضوا تاجيل القمة بطلب الشركة الراعية قبل حل الازمة ولكن بعد زوال الاسباب ليس هناك ما يمنع اقامتها في موعدها





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية 
وجمعة مباركة يازعيم


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مازدا يبعد رمضان عجب من المنتخب ويستدعي راجي


أبعد محمد عبدالله مازدا مدرب المنتخب السودانى لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب من توليفة الصقور لمباراة ليسوتو بداعى الإصابة وكان اللاعب حضر للتدريب مساء يوم امس بالاكاديمية وقابل الطبيب وعلى الفور أعلن مازداضم راجى عبدالعاطى بدلا عن  رمضان عجب.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يديك ألف عافية أستاذ ابراهيم على المجهود المميز 
جمعة مباركة عليك و على جميع الأونلايناب
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*المريخ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﺍ ﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
******************* 
ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻣﻘﻔﻮﻝ
ﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﺮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻑ
ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻭﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺮ
ﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ اﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﺸﺮ
ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ 
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺭﺍ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ
ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ ﺗﺄﻛﺪ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪﻫا

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ
***************
ﻓﻲ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﻭﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ
ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺭﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻚ
ﻛﻔﺮﻭﻭﺗﺮ/ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﺟﺮﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺻﺒﺎﺡ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﺎ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺒﻪ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ
ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﻩ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ 19 ﻻﻋﺒﺎ ﻋﺪﺍ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺣﻀﺮ ﻭﻟﻢ
ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺗﻌﺮﺿﻪ ﻟﻼﻟﺘﻬﺎﺏ
ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻗﺪ ﺭﻛﺰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻜﺜﻴﻒ ﺟﺮﻋﺎﺕ
ﺍﻟﻠﻴﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻌﻠﻖ
ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻭﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ
ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻟﺘﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻻﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺑﺎﻭل ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ
ﻳﺠﺮﻱ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﺎ ﺧﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﺎﻫﺒﺎ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب الاستاذ ابراهيم عطية 
وجمعة مباركة يازعيم






جمعة مباركة علي الجميع الاخ الكريم مهدي
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يديك ألف عافية أستاذ ابراهيم على المجهود المميز 
جمعة مباركة عليك و على جميع الأونلايناب



مشكور الاخ الكريم الحوشابي ندعو دوما للجميع بموفور الصحة والعافية تقبل احترامنا الاخ الكريم
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺑﺘﻜﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ 

********* 

ﻳﻬﻴﺐ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺋﻪ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺍﻣﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺍﻣﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺮﺍﻉ
ﻓﻰ ﺗﻜﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻤﻨﺤﻬﻢ ﺣﻖ
ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺤﻮ
ﺍﻷﺗﻲ : - ﺃ - ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻛﺘﺴﺒﻮﺍ
ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻭ ﻗﺒﻞ 10/7/2013 ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ
ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺑﻠﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﺑﻤﻘﺮ
ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻡ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ
ﺍﺷﻬﺮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺑﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻳﺼﺎﻝ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﺭﺳﻮﻡ ﺍﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ 30/8/2013
ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ 10/9/2013 (ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 14/(ﺃ) ﻭ
(ﺏ) ) ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ . ﺏ- ﺍﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ
ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺍﻣﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﻣﺘﺎﺧﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺮﺍﻛﺎﺕ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﺎ
ﺑﻤﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻡ ﺩﺭﻣﺎن اعتبارا ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ
30/8/2013 ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ 10/9/2013
(ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 14/ﺏ) ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ . ﺝ -
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺎﻋﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻮﺍ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻬﻢ
ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﻻﺗﻘﻞ ﻋﻦ 3 ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻣﺘﺼﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺳﺪﺍﺩ
ﺭﺳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ (ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 14 / ﺩ) ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺎﻡ
ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻲ . ﺩ – ﺳﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻮﻡ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻳﻮميا
ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﺎ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻋﺼﺮﺍ ﻭ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ
ﻣﺴﺎﺀ
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻓﻰ برنامج ساعة رياضة بقناة ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ مساء اليوم

**********************
ﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻕ ﺍﻥ المدير الفني الفريق الكرة بالمريخ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺿﻴﻔﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ اليوم ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺳﺎﻋﻪ ﺭﻳﺎضة ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻣﻌﺘﺼﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺴﻦ وﻳﻌﺪﻩ ﻫﺸﺎﻡ ﻋﺰ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻭﺳﻴﺘﻄﺮﻕ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺧﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻬﺎمة ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ


الإتحاد يؤكد : القمة في موعدها ومساعي التأجيل تستمر 
كروجر يفرض ضوابط صارمة في القلعة الحمراء .. ويطل عبر الشروق اليوم
المريخ يبدأ تحضيراته للديربي .. ومازدا يستبعد عجب ويستدعي راجي للمنتخب
كروجر يفرض ضوابط صارمة .. الفرقة الحمراء تعسكر الاثنين بأبشر
المريخ يعود للتدريبات استعدادا للقمة
المريخ يسلم الثلاثي مستحقاته المالية
ساعة رياضة يستضيف كروجر
المفوضية تجتمع بلجنة تسيير المريخ
وفد المفوضية الولائية يشيد باجراءات عضوية المريخ
الفريق طارق يتعهد باجواء ديمقراطية في الانتخابات
المهندس يشيد بثنائي التدريب في قطاع الشباب
الاصابة تبعد رمضان عجب عن المنتخب
فيما كون لجنة منظمة للمواجهة .. الاتحاد العام يؤكد قيام قمة الممتاز في موعدها 
عطا المنان يشدد على التزامهم ببرمجة الدوري
الزعيم تكشف اسباب تمسك الاتحاد باقامة الديربي في موعده
مساعي تاجيل القمة تستمر رغم قرار الاتحاد
النيل الازرق تتاهل لاستقبال قمة الكاس
القبعة الحمراء تعلن الطوارئ للقمة .. الجهاز الفني يفتح ملف الديربي والمريخ يعود للتدريبات بحصة صباحية
الفريق يعسكر بالإثنين والألماني يرفع شعار الإنضباط ويفرض ضوابط صارمة على اللاعبين
اتجاه لنقل التدريبات خارج الاستاد بسبب الصيانة .. وملعب السلاح الطبي الاقرب لاستضافة التحضيرات
الزعيم تكشف اسباب تمسك الاتحاد بقيام القمة في موعدها .. مخاوف امنية وحادثة انسحاب المريخ وراء القرار .. رئيس الاتحاد كان الاكثر تشددا والراي الموحد للاعضاء ادى فشله اجتماع المنظمة 
اسامة عطا المنان : عدم تاجيل القمة يمثل التزاما بقرار مجلس الادارة في اجتماع 27 اغسطس
شهدت ترميمات كبيرة اليومين الماضيين .. جمال الطاش : القلعة الحمراء ستكون جاهزة لاحتضان القمة .. عمليات الترقيع قطعت شوطا بعيدا وسنبدا التسميد تحت اشراف مهندس مختص
بيلد الالمانية تحاور مدرب المريخ العائد .. كروجر : لايمكن أن أرفض تدريب الأحمر .. وصلت الحد الاقصى مع سانت جورج والمبالغ التي يتحصل عليها اللاعبون في افريقيا مناسبة .. نحتاج الى فرض قيمة الكرة الالمانية في القارة السمراء وليس امامي سوى الصبر هنا
تعيين كاستن مدربا للحراس واللياقة بعيون اهل الشان .. السليني : احذر من مغبة تضارب الاختصاصات وازدواجية العمل 
فتحي بشير : مهمة الالماني ستكون صعبة والنجاح فيها لن يخرج عن الصدفة
الرصاصة 112 في شباك هلال الجبال .. القاتل البارد يتخطى الملك ويجلس على عرش هدافي الممتاز .. كلتشي توج بالحذاء الذهبي 4 مرات وهدف كادوقلي ينصبه هدافا مطلقا لكبرى المسابقات
بعد ان قطع الاتحاد بقيام الديربي في موعده .. سانتو : التاجيل لم يكن في مصلحة المريخ والفرصة مواتية للاحمر لتعزيز الصدارة
ابوحشيش : الفرقة الحمراء لن تخسر باداء القمة في موعدها وايجابيات اللقاء ستكون اكثر من سلبياته
عبد الاله بشرى : الزعيم الافضل في الوقت الراهن والفرقة الزرقاء تمر بظروف صعبة
استعدادا لمباريات دوري الفئتين .. شباب وناشئو المريخ يواصلون تدريباتهم والجماهير تؤازر اللاعبين .. 
محمد موسى : ابوعنجة وجندي سيشرفان على الناشئين وتدريبات الفريق يوم بعد يوم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ صحيفة ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ


آخر كلام .. القمة في موعدها الخميس القادم
إنتهاء أزمة الهلال والبرير يقود المجلس حتى 27 نوفمبر .. والباشا يؤكد : لن نفرط في الديربي
المريخ يستانف تدريباته صباح اليوم
عبد الصمد : لم يصلنا مايفيد بتاجيل القمة
الباشا : عدم التركيز وراء تعادلنا امام الاسود .. ولن نفرط في لقاء القمة
المفوضية تؤمن على قيام الجمعية العمومية للمريخ في موعدها
مجلس المريخ يحدد شروط العضوية للمشاركة في الجمعية العمومية
كون اللجنة المنظمة للمباراة .. الاتحاد العام يؤكد قيام ديربي الممتاز في موعده
دوري الرديف ينطلق مطلع إكتوبر المقبل
منتخبنا الوطني يتدرب على ملعب الأكاديمية
طلب من اعضاء المجلس سحب الطعون .. الوزير بدوي يسمح للبرير بادارة الهلال حتى 27 نوفمبر
البرير: الإتفاقية تسهم في الإستقرار
مجلس الهلال يجتمع غدا
20 لاعبا في مران الهلال
السادة : اعدادنا للقمة يسير بصورة طبيعية
الزومة يكسب الشجرة في دوري الاولى
ثلاثة انتصارات في دوري الثانية
فوزان وتعادل في دوري الثالثة
استعدادا لمباراة القمة امام الهلال .. المريخ يستانف تحضيراته بمران صباح اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان 
معسكر مقفول للفريق .. وتدريبات صباحية والحضري يعود فجر الغد
عبد الصمد : لم يصلنا مايفيد بتاجيل القمة .. وعثرة كادوقلي لن تتكرر
خالد تحمد المصطفى : لست غاضبا من قرار اعفائي
رسام الفرقة الحمراء يفتح قلبه للصدى .. احمد الباشا : لقاء القمة عادي وتفكيرنا في زيادة النقاط .. التسرع والتفكير في استمرار الانتصارات سبب التعادل مع هلال كادوقلي .. لم اعترض على استبدالي وتراجع مستواي في لقاءات القمة لا اساس له من الصحة .. احترم وجهة نظر مازدا في ابعادي عن المنتخب .. سنساند المنتخب امام ليسوتو من داخل الاستاد واستفدت الكثير من الاحتراف بالنصر الليبي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
صيحة
موسى مصطفي
البرير استخدم الجوكر!!

حقق السيد الامين البرير انتصار كبير وعريض بعقده وثيقة مع الوزير الطيب حسن بدوي قضت باستمراره حتى نهاية الموسم!!
البرير نجح في استخدام ورقة الجوكر لينهي بضربة قاضية احلام خصومه في رؤيته مهزوما !!
البرير حقق لنفسه انتصار وحافظ على كرامته بالخروج من معركته الاخيرة مرفوع الرأس !!
على طريقة الكوشتينة ( البرير جر خمسين ) ووضع خصومه في الرف !!
لم يكن هناك طريق سوى معارضة فريق الكرة من اجل النيل من البرير وهذه الورقة لن تجدي لن البرير حل ازمة كل اللاعبين بدفع رواتبهم عن آخر شهر!!
تصريحات كروجر تبعث الثقة وسط اللاعبين وحديثه عنهم يؤكد ان الرجل يخطط لتحقيق نجاحات مع المريخ !!
لا خوف على في ظل وجود ابو برمودة ولا كل الخوف من ابرهومة لانه لا يملك الخبرات الكافية ان حدث مكروها لمايكل كروجر لا قدر الله وكذلك ان ابراهومة انفعالي وما حدث مع سليماني وكلتشي وبلة وهيثم مصطفي ورمضان عجب خير دليل !!
نبارك للاخ همشري تصعيده لمجلس الهلال فهو يستحق وبالتأكيد همشري اضافة لمجلس الهلال لما يملكه من فكر بجانب حبه للهلال!!
وجود ثلاثة فقط مثل همشري في ادارات انديتنا يسهم في ارثاء ادبيات الوفاء وتبادله بين المجتمعات لان ما قام به همشري من تكريم للعم شبشة واستاذ الاجيال هساي لفتة بارعة تستحق الثناء والتقدير .
مباراة السودان وليسوتو اهم مباراة لمنتخبنا وعلى مازدا ان يختار عناصر صلبة تحقق له لفوز حتى يتقدم السودان في تصنيف الاتحاد الدولي كي لا يتم تصنيفه مع المنتخبات الضعيفة في قرعة امم فريقيا المقبلة بجانب تصفيات كاس العالم 2018
نثق في قدرت لاعبينا ولكن الحذر واجب فكرة ليسوتو هي آخر الاوراق لتحسين صورتنا على المستوى العالمي وترك انطباع جميل عن الكرة السودانية التي دوخت غانا والكاميرون وغيرها من منتخبات القارة الافريقية.
اخيرا قطع الاتحاد العام قول كل خطيب واكد على قيام مباراة قمة الممتاز في مواعيدها واعلن عن لجنة منظمة لها !!
واخيرا انزاح هم تاجيل مباراة القمة الذي كان كابوسا على الجماهير التي تحرقت شوقا لمتابعة مباريات الممتاز.
مباراة القمة فرصة كبيرة لنجومنا لاستعراض مهاراتهم وقدراتهم في الديربي المقبل واسعاد الانصار !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب صباح اليوم على ملعبه في غياب الحضري ونجوم المنتخب
كروجر ركز على اللياقة والتكتيك


اجرى المريخ صباح اليوم الجمعة مرانا بملعبه تحت اشراف مدربه كروجر ومساعده ابراهومة بحضور 19 لاعبا عدا نجوم المنتخب والحارس عصام الحضري حيث حضر ولم يشارك اللاعب حسن كمال بسبب تعرضه للالتهاب وكان المدرب كروجر قد ركز على تكثيف جرعات اللياقة البدنية بجانب الجمل التكتيكية التي تتعلق بمباراة القمة وكان مدرب المريخ قد اوقف المران اكثر من مرة لتصحيح الاخطاء اول باولو ويتوقع ان يجري مرانا خفيفا مساء اليوم تاهبا لمواجهة القمة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منتخبنا المدرسي يتعادل مع المنتخب اليمنى في البطولة المدرسية بهدف أطهر الطاهر
ويواجه المنتخب الإماراتي عصر اليوم بملعب بني خلاد بمدينة نابولي


تعادل منتخبنا الوطني المدرسي في إستهلالية مشواره في البطولة العربية المدرسية القومية التي تنظمها إدارة التربية البدنية والرياضة المدرسية بجامعة الدول العربية بدولة تونس الشقيقة في الفترة من الرابع من سبتمبر الجاري وحتى الرابع عشر منه بالتعادل أمام المنتخب اليمنى الشقيق بهدف لكل في المباراة التى جمعت بين المنتخبين مساء أمس بملعب بني خلاد بمدينة نابولي التونسية وقدم منتخبنا الوطنى مباراة رفيعة المستوى وفرض سيطرته الميدانية على زمام المباراة وتقدم بهدف السبق في الدقيقة الخامسة لشوط اللعب الثاني عن طريق اللاعب أطهر الطاهر وأدرك المنتخب اليمنى التعادل بعد مرور أقل من عشرة دقائق من هدف التقدم الذي أحرزه منتخبنا وشكلت ألعاب منتخبنا خطورةكبيرة على المنتخب اليمنى وسنحت لع العديد من الفرص التى أهدرت بسبب الشفقة والتوتر وكان بإمكان منتخبنا تحقيق فوز كبير لو تعامل مهاجموه جيداً مع الفرص التى تهيأت لهم.
هذا وسيؤدي المنتخب السودانى ثاني مبارياته في الرابعة من عصر اليوم أمام المنتخب الإماراتي بملعب بني خلاد بمدينة نابولي وهي المباراة التى يعمل منتخبنا على التعويض فيها بالفوز والظفر بنقاط المباراة ليزيد من فرص تأهله لدور الأربعة من البطولة حيث سيتأهل لهذه المرحلة منتخبين من كل مجموعة ويتطلع منتخبنا لتقديم مباراة رفيعة المستوى وعمل جهازه الفني بقيادة الكابتن عادل أمين على معالجة أخطاء مباراة الأمس عقب المباراة مباشرة نسبة لضيق الزمن وقام بتصحيح الأخطاء وتحدث مع اللاعبين مطالباً بالتركيز وتقديم أفضل ما عندهم حتى يحققوا الإنتصار في مباراة اليوم أمام المنتخب الإماراتي.
وكان المدير الفني عادل أمين ومساعده عيسي الهاشماب قد وصفا آداء منتخبنا أمام نظيره اليمنى بالجيد وقالا بأن الإرهاق جراء الرحلة الطويلة من الخرطوم لتونس أصاب اللاعبين بالإرهاق وأثر على مستواهم وأكدا بأن منتخبنا قادر على تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم أمام المنتخب الإماراتي والمنافسة على الترقي للدور القادم من البطولة.
من جهته أشاد الدكتور عبد المحمود النور محمود نائب رئيس بعثة السودان بالمستوى الجيد الذي قدمه نجوم منتخبنا وقال بأنه كان يستحق الفوز وقدم مردوداً فنياً جيداً وكانت له السيطرة الكاملة على مجريات المباراة وكان بإمكانه تحقيق فوز كبير وقال بأن المنتخب السودانى قادر على الذهاب بعيداً في البطولة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سانتو : المريخ امامه فرصة تاريخية للانفراد بصدارة الممتاز والتاجيل في مصلحة الهلال

قال نجم المريخ السابق فتح الرحمن سانتو ان المريخ امامه فرصة تاريخية للانفراد بصدارة الدوري الممتاز وقال في تصريحات نقلتها الزعيم ان التاجيل لا ينصب في مصلحة الاحمر لانه جاهز بعكس الهلال الذي يعاني من اصابات وطالب مجلس المريخ بعدم الموافقة على تاجيل مباراة القمة ورشح المريخ للفوز على الهلال في مباراة القمة مبينا ان الاحمر يمر بافضل فتراته وفوزه في الديربي يقربه من الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسامة عطا المنان :عدم تاجيل القمة يمثل التزاما بقرارات الاتحاد العام


 قال امين خزينة الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم للزعيم بان عدم تاجيل مباراة القمة يمثل التزاما بقرارات الاتحاد العام التي رفضت تاجيل أي مواجهة في بطولة الممتاز وقال انهم رفضوا تاجيل القمة بطلب الشركة الراعية قبل حل الازمة ولكن بعد زوال الاسباب ليس هناك ما ينمنع اقامتها في موعدها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدخل معسكرا عقب مران اليوم


 تقرر  ان يدخل المريخ في معسكر مقفول عقب مرن الفريق عصر اليوم تحت اشراف الجهاز  الفني بقيادة كروجر وسوف يستمر حتى موعد مباراة لقمة في الثاني عشر من  الشهر الجاري بملعب المريخ وكان المريخ قد تسلم اخطارا رسميا من الاتحاد  العام بالامس تأكد فيه قيام مباراة القمة في مواعيدها .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ: ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺍ


ﻗﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺮﺍﻟﺴﻬﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺧﻤﺴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ .
ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ سينضمون ﻟﻨﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺮﺩود ﺳﻠﺒﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻄﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﻲ ﻭ ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﻳﻔﺘﺮﺽ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﻗﻞ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﻟﻌﺸﺮﺓ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺗﺤﺪﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻨﺎ ﻛﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ وﻫﻲ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻼﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﺸﻘﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺟﻮﺍﺯ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﻟﻪ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺎﺗﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻮدة ﺛﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻟﻼﺷﺮﺍﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ سعيد ﺑﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺑﺎﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻧﻬﻤﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻭﺟﻮﺩﻫﻤﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﻨﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻠﻚ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻧﻮﻥ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﻭ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﺛﺮﺍ ﻓﻌﺎﻻ ﻓﻲ
ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﻓﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ ﺑﻨﺠﺎﺡ .

*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*تسلم كتيييييييييييييير ...يديك العافية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرير دفع 30 الف دولار ..تراوري يصل السودان خلال ساعات لمواجهة القمة


 يصل خلال الساعات القادمة مهاجم الهلال تراوري الى الخرطوم بعد الاتفاق النهائي مع رئيس النادي السيد الامين البرير حيث توصل الطرفان لاتفاق مبدئي يشارك بموجبه اللاعب مع الهلال في مبارياته المقبلة ويحصل على 30 الف دولار تسلم له عند وصوله للخرطوم فيما يتم تقسيط باقي المستحقات شهريا عبر الرئيس البرير والذي اكمل الاتفاق بنفسه مع اللاعب 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
بلا تحفظ
مجذوب حميدة
إيجابيات الممتاز

*أفرز الدورى الممتاز إيجابيات عديدة ومتنوعة منها أنه رفع المستوى العام للعبة عما كانت عليه وهذا ما تؤكده مشاركتنا بأربعة فرق فى بطولتى أفريقيا للأندية وهذا ما لم يتفر لكل الدول فضلا عن التقدم المستمر لطرفى القمة فيهما ووصولهما لمراحل متقدمة إضافة إلى أنه جسد القومية وخطف إهتمام  كل الشارع السودانى وخاصة الرياضى وباتت مواجهاته تحظى بقدر كبير من المتابعة زائدا على ذلك فقد أصبح هدفا وطموحا لكافة الأندية وخاصة الولائية كما ( أجبر ) بعض الولاة على دعم الرياضة من واقع أنه قضية شعبية تهم الغالبية من المواطنين ( هذا ما نلحظه من خلال إهتمام ولاة شمال دافور وجنوب كردفان و نهر النيل ) غير ذلك فقد كان للممتاز أثره ودوره الكبير فى صحوة منتخبنا الوطنى الأول ووصوله للنهائيات الأفريقية مرتين خلال خمسة سنوات يضاف إلى ذلك إسهامه فى الإرتقاء بمفاهيم الإداريين والحكام والمدربين فكل هذه إيجابيات وحقائق لا تقبل الجدال  و لا يستطيع  كائن من كان إنكارها ولكن ( وفى تقديرى الشخصى ) أن أبرز وأهم إيجابيات الممتاز أنه أزال مفاهيم عديدة كانت راسخة وأنهى عقد ظلت ساكنة ووضع حدا لقدسيات وخطوط حمراء وإعتقادات وهمية وهى التى كانت تتمثل فى الوضعية الغريبة التى ( كان ) يتمتع بها فريقى المريخ والهلال أو كما يسميهما أنصارهما ( طرفى القمة أو العملاقين ) – فالواقع الحالى والذى تؤكده الأرقام أن طرفى القمة  لم يعودا الفريقين القويين الذين تصعب هزيمتهما وبإمكانهما تحقيق الفوز على أى فريق يقابلهما بمعنى أنه من العادى ( جدا ) أن يتعرض أى منهما ( للبشتنة والبهدلة ) ويتلقى الهزيمة من أى فريق على عكس ما كان فى السابق حيث كانت كل المواجهات التى يؤديها المريخ أو الهلال مكشوفة النتائج حيث لا يجد أى منهما صعوبة فى تحقيق التفوق على أى منافس محلى والفوز عليه بأى عدد من الأهداف – الأن الوضع تغير تماما وبات المريخ والهلال فريقين عاديين مثلهما مثل بقية الفرق وأى منهما يمكن أن يخسر أو يتعادل بمثلما يمكن أن يفوز والنسبة واحدة فى الإحتمالات الثلاثة وإن أردنا التأكد م هذه الحقائق فعلينا مراجعة نتائج مباريات طرفى القمة خلال هذا الموسم حيث سنجد مستجدات كثيرة طرأت وهى بلا شك إيجابية وتستحق الوقوف عندها فالمريخ مثلا تعرض للخسارة من الخرطوم الوطنى فى إستاده وفشل فى تحقيق الفوز على هلال كادقلى فى قلعته الحمراء وفى كادقلى وتعرض للهزيمة من الأهلى شندى وواجه موقفا صعبا فى كل مواجهاته التى أداها فى الولايات أمام كل من ( أهلى عطبرة وأهلى مدنى ومريخ الفاشر ) وكذا الحال بالنسبة للهلال فقد تعادل فى مقبرته أمام هلال كادقلى وخسر فى شندى من الأهلى وتعادل فى عطبرة مرتين أمام الأمل والأهلى وتعادل أيضا فى مدنى مع الإتحاد بعد أن كان متأخرا بهدفين فكل هذه إيجابيات افرزتها المنافسة الممتازة وهى بلا شك إضافات جديدة وجيدة ومن شأنها أن ترفع من المستوى العام للعبة وتضاعف من متعتها خاصة وأن كل ذلك يحدث وسط ظروف غريبة وخاصيات ومميزات وإمكانيات تتوفر لدى فريقى المريخ والهلال وتنعدم فى الفرق الأخرى وهذا ما جعلنا نتناول ظاهرة تفوق بقية الفرق عليهما وكانها تقول لهما ( الكتوف إتلاحقت ) – وبقراءة لحيثيات الواقع فإن الأرقام تقول أن أى من طرفى القمة يتمتع بإمكانيات فنية وبشرية ومالية هائلة  ولكل منهما ترسانة إعلامية ضخمة خاصة به فضلا عن وجود أنصار لهما فى كل شبر من أرض السودان يضاف إلى ذلك فهما موطن النجوم ومصدر الشهرة ومركز الأضواء حيث يستغل كل منهما  إمكانياته فى إستقدام اللاعبين المحترفين أصحاب الأسماء الكبيرة ويسجلان ألمع وأجود نجوم الساحة ولكل منهما إستاد خاص به وكل هذه مواصفات وعناصر مقومات لا يملكها ناديا غيرهما وهذا هو ما يجعل الغرابة والدهشة يفرضان وجودهما  عندما يتعثر احد طرفة القمة  فى مباراة أمام فريق محلى
*واضح أن نجوم الفرق الأخرى طردوا إحساس الدونية الذى كان يملأ دواخلهم وأصبحوا يتعاملون بمبدأ الندية ويمارسون الجرأة والإقدام  ولهذا فقد حطموا الإعتقادات التى كانت راسخة  وكسبوا التحدى وهاهم يتفوقون على نظرائهم فى المريخ والهلال      
*أخيرا نرى أن تفوق الفرق الاخرى على  المريخ والهلال  وبرغم مراراته على أنصارهما إلا أنه أمر مطلوب وإيجابى
الضحكة الاخيرة طويلة
*لم تدم فرحة الهلالاب بتعثر المريخ فى كادقلى وفقدانه لنقطتين سوى ساعتين ونصف فقط – فبعد تعادل الأحمر لجأ الإخوة الهلالاب للحسابات وإعتبروا أن الفارق تقلص ليصبح ثلاثة نقاط فقط وبما أن هناك جولة قمة فإن الهلال سيفوز فيها وعندها سيتلاشى الفارق وتتعادل الكفة ومن بعد ذلك سيبقى باب صدراة البطولة مفتوح على مصراعيه وشرع بعضهم فى تجهيز مفردات  السخرية من المريخ وأكمل هواة الشماتة والإستفزاز من أعداء المريخ  جاهزيتهم للنيل منه وسنوا  السكاكين ليهاجموا بها الأحمر ولكن كانت إرادة الله أقوى – ففى اللحظة التى كان يعانى خلالها  أنصار المريخ الألم والإحباط بعد تعادل فريقهم فى كاقلى  وبينما كان الهلالاب فى قمة النشوة والإرتياح وفريقهم متقدم حتى الدقيقة الرابعة الأربعين وفى اللحظة التى كانوا ينتظرون فيها قرار الحكم بإنهاء المباراة ليتفرغوا للشماتة من المريخ إذ بصادق الأهلى العطبراوى يقلب ( الموازين والتربيزة الحسابات والمواقف ) ويعيد الأوضاع إلى ما كانت عليه قبل بداية المباريتين  حينما وضع الكرة فى داخل الشباك الزرقاء معلنا عن نهاية الفرحة الهلالية وفى الوقت نفسه أعاد  البسمة لشفاه الصفوة ليتبدل الحال وتتغير الظروف والنفسيات وألوان الدواخل – أغلى وأحلى وأجمل هدف وهو الأكثر تأثيرا لأنه أفرح الملاييين  وأغضب الملايين أيضا – إنها متعة كرة القدم لعبة الإنفعالات والمفاجآت والأفراح والأحزان والبهجة والحسرة
فى سطور
*أصبحت  مشكلة الهلال وعقدته فى ( الدقيقة أربعة  وأربعين من الشوط الثانى ) وفيها خرج الهلال من البطولة الأفريقية وخلالها أحرز هلال كادقلى هدفه التعادلى فى الدورة الأولى وبالأمس الأول حاء فيها هدف الأهلى العطبراوى الغالى والمفرح
*ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين
*لماذا يتعمد الذين يضعون البرمجة منح الهلال ميزة اللعب على نتيجة المريخ – فالملاحظ أنه وفى كافة المباريات المهمة والمصيرية يلعب المريخ قبل الهلال وبالطبع فإن فى هذه الوضعية ميزة إضافية للهلال
*وبعد إنتهاء جولتى طرفى القمة أمس الأول فإن المريخاب هم الأكثر سعادة وبالمقابل فإن مشجعى الهلاالب يعانون الألم ويعيشون الحسرة والندم
*مباراة القمة ( إن أقيمت فى موعدها المحدد ) ستكون نتيجتها الحاسمة للبطولة خاصة إذا فاز المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*همشرى يشارك فى إجتماع المجلس وإعتصام للروابط فى نادى الهلال

أعلن رواد نادى الهلال وتجمع الروابط عن الدخول فى إعتصام مفتوح بدار النادى إعتبارا من مساء أمس الخميس وتنظيم جمعة الصمود اليوم وذلك إحتجاجا على الإتفاقية بين وزارة الرياضة الولائية ومجلس الهلال التى قضت بإستمرار الأمين البرير رئيسا للهلال حتى 27 نوفمبر وعلى صعيد متصل من المتوقع ان يشارك على همشرى العضو الإحتياطى فى الإجتماع المقبل للمجلس حسب أفادت بعض المصادر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

>◄ صـحـيـفــــة قـــــــوون :

• بعد اعتراف باستمرارية مجلس البرير بكامل صلاحيته حتى السابع والعشرين من نوفمبر المقبل : شمس الديمقراطية تشرق من جديد في الهلال
• الوزارة ومجلس الهلال يوقعان على إتفاق رضائي ويلتزمان بسحب الشكاوي والطعون
• رئيس الهلال الشرعي والمنتخب يوجه رسالة لامة الهلال : علينا بتجميع صفوفنا وتصفية ضمائرنا من اجل رفع هلالنا .. وللمعارضين اقول: الهلال هو بيتنا الكبير يسعنا جميعاً
• كيماوي الهلال: القرارات الوفاقية لا منتصر فيها ولامهزوم وتعديلات واسعة بالمكتب التنفيذي في إجتماع الهلال اليوم
• البرير يهاتف تراروي واللاعب يؤكد وصوله بالأحد
• منتخبنا المدرسي يتعادل مع اليمني بهدف أطهر ويواجه الإماراتي اليوم بتونس
• المفوضية تؤمن على قيام الجمعية العمومية للمريخ في موعدها
• الاتحاد العام يؤكد قيام ديربي الممتاز في موعده ويكون لجنة منظمة له برئاسة طارق عطا
• ولاية النيل الازرق تتاهب لاستقبال قمة كأس السودان
• لجنة برمجة بالاتحاد السوداني تحدد بداية دورة التنشيطية الثانية لفرق الاولمبي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

• بحث عن مخرجاً بعيداً عن القانون : طبخة نية بين الوزير والبرير
• جماهير الهلال تدخل في إعتصام بالنادي وترفض الإتفاقية
• بدوي يمنح مجلس الهلال الشرعية حتى السابع والعشرين من نوفمبر القادم
• الإتحاد يؤكد قيام الديربي في موعده .. والأزرق يكثف التحضيرات بغياب الدوليين
• صلاح آدم : ماي شاع عن سفري بالتحنيس لعطبرة عار من الصحة
• جماهير الهلال تستنكر اتفاقية الوزير والبرير .. ماجد اسماعيل : ما حدث مسرحية سيئة الاخراج وسنلجأ للقضاء لابطال الاتفاقية
• حسين عبد السلام : الوزير ضرب القوانين بعرض الحائط ومن الذي منحه التفويض
• علي الفكي : يقاء المجلس الحالي يعني مزيد من الدمار في البيت الهلال
• يعاقب الهلال بنظرية العسكرية .. الجنرال : الخير يخص والشر يعم
• غاب عنه اللاعبون الدوليون : الهلال يستأنف التحضيرات وعينه على الإنتصارات
• نجوم الأحمر يتمنون القمة بالخميس ويؤكدون جاهزيتهم للديربي
• محكمة الطعون تأجل قضية الهلال إلى الاحد .. بعد ضمه لسادومبا : الاهلي الليبي يفاوض تراوري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الوزير يتراجع والبرير ينتصر
• الشرعية تفوز في معركة الأهلية والديمقراطية .. الوزير يجمد كل قرارات المفوضية والتحكيمية
• الفلول تعود للطعون .. الوزير: الإتفاق مع الهلال أودع في المحكمة الإدارية
• البرير يعلن الطوارئ للقمة .. والهلال يفاجئ المريخ بتراروي واللاعب يصل الأحد
• قال ان الفريق يضم خامات مميزة .. كروجر : لا خوف على المريخ أمام الهلال بوجود هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين
• ضربة قاضية للمعارضة من الوزير ومجلس الهلال
• المعارضة الهلالية تتحرك وتتقدم بطعن لمحكمة الادارية حول الاتفاقية
• مجدي كسلا: الهلال يضم أميز الاعبين في الساحة وسيسعدون جماهيرهم
• قرارات خطيرة وتعديلات في إجتماع مجلس الهلال الشرعي غدا
• غضب في المريخ لإعفاء خالد وسعادة لعودة تراوري في الهلال
• الاقطاب والرموز الهلالية تبارك الاتفاقية .. البلولة: الصلح خير وجاء في مصلحة استقرار الهلال
• طارق محمد نور : كان لابد من قرار ينهي الازمة حتى يخلق الاستقرار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄> صـحـيـفــــة صــــدى الـمـلاعــــــب :

• الوزير بدوي يسمح باستمرار البرير رئيساً لنادي الهلال حتى 25 نوفمبر المقبل والبرير يسحب الطعون .. والمعارضة تطعن في قرار تصعيد همشري 
• الإتحاد السوداني ينفي التأجيل ويؤكد إقامة قمة المريخ والهلال في موعدها
• منتخبنا الوطني يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي الليلة ومازدا يبعد العجب ويستعين براجي
• اسامة عطا المنان :عدم تاجيل القمة يمثل التزاما بقرارات الاتحاد العام
• المنتخب المدرسي السودانى يقدم مباراة كبيرة ويتعادل مع المنتخب اليمنى في البطولة العربية المدرسية بهدف أطهر الطاهر
• اتحاد الخرطوم يضع ميزانية صخمة لتنفيذ برنامجه من اجل التطوير .. ويدشن موقعة الالكتروني ويطلق خدمات اعلامية ذكية الاسبوع المقبل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• عادت الشرعية وهلالنا مية المية
• الوزير يؤكد شرعية مجلس الهلال وإتفاق بالتراضي لإستمرار المجلس حتى السابع والعشرين من نوفمبر القادم
• الكيماوي يوجه رسالة قوية للجماهير ويطالب المعارضين بالوقوف خلف الهلال في موسم الحصاد
• الإتحاد يؤكد قيام القمة في موعدها ومواجهة ساخنة بين رئيس الهلال والجنرال
• بيان قائد الهلال يسهم في حل الازمة الهلالية
• الهلال يفتح ملف القمة : الازرق يدشن تحضيراته امس وسط اجواء رائعه .. والاطار الفني يصحح اخطاء الجولة الماضية .. تدريبات متنوعة لحراس المرمى
• نهار اليوم بمطعم الساحة اللبنانية : مجلس الهلال يحتفل برئيس رؤساء الهلال عمر علي حسن
• تركيز على العكسيات واللعب باللمسة الواحدة ويعسكر اليوم ببرج الفاتح : مران ساخن لصقور الجديان بالاكاديمية امس
• قال ان القضية ليس فيها فائز وخاسر .. هاشم ملاح : الهلال قفل الباب أمام التعيين
• الطيب بدوي : البرير صاحب عطاء وإختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضية
• الهلال يعلن الطواريء لقمة الممتاز .. رئيس النادي يجتمع بطاقم الفني ودائرة الكرة لمناقشة السلبيات وبحث الاستعدات لجولة القادمة
• الشغيل يعود للخدمة .. محمد احمد يحتاج إلى الكثير .. وخليفة يستحق المشاركة
• كون لجنة برئاسة طارق عطا : الاتحاد العام يؤكد قيام ديربي الممتاز في موعده


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الاستئنافات تجتمع للنظر في استئناف نادي النسور

تعقد  لجنة الإستئنافات العليا بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في الحادية  عشر من  صباح السبت إجتماعها الأول بعد تكليفها من مجلس الإدارة برئاسة  مولانا سمير  فضل رئيس اللجنة وتناقش اللجنة الإستئناف المقدم من نادى  النسور الخرطوم   ضد قرارات لجنة الحالات الطارئة حول أحداث مباراة الأهلي  شندي والنسور  الخرطوم ضمن مباريات الجولة الثانية لدوري سوداني الممتاز  والتي إعتبرت  النسور مهزوم صفر/3 وخصمت من رصيده في الدوري الممتاز لموسم  2013م ثلاث  نقاط وفرضت عليه غرامة مالية قدرها خمسة وعشرون ألف جنيه بجانب  إيقاف أحد  عشر من الإداريين والفنيين.
وكانت اللجنة قد تسلمت كافة القضايا  والمستندات والأوراق والقضايا  والإستئنافات والقرارات السابقة التي تخصها  من رئيس الإتحاد الدكتور معتصم  جعفر في الإجتماع الأول الذي عقده معها بعد  قرار المجلس بتشكيلها.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الجولة 17 من دوري سوداني الممتاز

الاربعاء 11/ 9
النيل الحصاحيصا × الامل عطبرة   استاد الحصاحيصا

الاهلي مدني × المريخ الفاشر       استاد ودمدني

الاهلي شندي × الاهاي عطبرة     استاد شندي

الاهلي الخرطوم × الهلال كادوقلي   استاد الخرطوم

النسور الخرطوم × الخرطوم الوطني   استاد الهلال

الخميس 12/ 9
الاتحاد ود مدني × الموردة الخرطوم   استاد ود مدني
المريخ × الهلال                          استاد المريخ

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الناس ديل دوامتهم دى ماعاوزه تنتهى 
البرير ..الوزير ..استمراريه ..شرعيه
شكلهم حايلفوا كتير
*

----------

